
Rust vs. C++/Qt complete ecosystem? - akditer
Hi All,<p>I am an immigrant in Europe. I am pretty good in C++14&#x2F;CMake&#x2F;Boost library. I have also worked in Qt. For my better future, what should I choose ? Should I build expertise in C++&#x2F;Qt or should I learn Rust ?<p>I don&#x27;t have a lot of time, because I also have to learn German.
======
nieksand
I love Rust and use it for my personal projects.

But for the next few years, C++ seems like a clear winner for maximizing
career opportunities. The ecosystem is already mature and you'll find plenty
of existing job listings in Germany.

